# flextrack help



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello,

I got several pieces of long straight flex track for my layout. I want to use these in straight areas and I got the flextrack since it is a continuous piece. The track is always flopping around and one side of the rail slides out longer than the other, making it hard to get into place and join to the rest of the layout. Is there process I am missing to lock the track in place?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is the manufacturer of the flex track?

LGB uses rail joiners every foot and these interlock with the LGB ties. I only use 2 per rail, not 5.


No experience with Aristocraft flex rail.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo flex has little screws in the bottom , if it is then the screws are missing from the bottom. Even if the screws are missing mine didn't not flex.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's AMS track it slides freely in the ties, which is what makes it easier to flex. Once you have it in place with the joiners it will be fine


----------

